# Deer Hunting With Dogs!



## bnorris (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone heard of running whitetail deer with mountain curs? I have a buddy that just got two mountain curs to add to his pack.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

only heard of this in Canada


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty common down here. They are run with everything from labs to beagles.


----------



## bnorris (Jun 8, 2007)

Sasha and Abby

where are you from? I am from Virginia and have never heard of it. How big are these dogs usually and do they bark while they are running the track?


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

[/quote]apeterson

only heard of this in Canada

Not sure where in Canada your talking about, definately not legal here.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

Done frequently in the South although it is becoming very unpopular and being banned in areas.

Mostly run with beagles and hounds.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hunting deer with dogs is definately illegal in North Dakota.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> Hunting deer with dogs is definately illegal in North Dakota.


It should be everywhere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sounds kind of cheap, ***** are a whole nother stry cause they can play tricks and get violent


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

apeterson

only heard of this in Canada

Not sure where in Canada your talking about, definately not legal here.[/quote]

really??? ok... well I am not very smart... maybe it is just stories I have heard how they run the dogs on this islands up there to push deer out to the water???


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

> ac700wildcat wrote:
> Hunting deer with dogs is definately illegal in North Dakota.
> 
> It should be everywhere!!!!!!!!!


The reason for using dogs in the SE is because of the large swamp areas. The deer have learned to stay in there and not come out, if they are not routed and harvested they would greatly overburden the available food. I live in the mountains (no hunting with dogs) and have never hunted that way but I can see the reasoning. I have hunted ducks in some of the areas that allow hunting with dogs and there are lots of places that are not accessible. Some of my friends that live in these areas hunting with dogs is a way of life, kinda like field hunting ducks in ND. In the last few years the amount of dog hunting has come under pressure because of people moving into these areas also.

I will give you this for an anedote:

I hunted groundhog for several years on an old family homeplace, the old folks died and the kids sold the property. So I dove by to ask permission to shoot some whistle pigs from the people that bought the place and they said no. My loss? The next year I went by a country store near the property and was talking with the owner and ask about the new owners of the old place and mentioned about them turning me down to hunt. He said I might should ask again because everything they planted was eaten off by the groundhogs.

I hope I explained myself well enough here so you can understand that the way hunting is performed in one area is not really good in another. :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope I explained myself well enough here so you can understand that the way hunting is performed in one area is not really good in another.

I understand. I have hunted in a lot of places and they are all different.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Used to be legal many years ago in Ontario, at least in "backwoods" Ontario in the 50's. My Grandpa always kept a couple of black and tan hounds for deer hunting. Deer were pretty scarce in the area back then.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes Canuck I can see this being done in some far and remote parts of Northern Canada. apeterson did I question your intelligence in my post? By "here" I meant where I am from, Saskatchewan. I have not heard of it being done here(Sask.) but maybe in other provinces it is. Not sure of their regulations though so it is possible it may be done considering all of the uninhabited spaces here. Also what "islands" are you referring to?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Now, one thing I think they should change is to allow the use of dogs to recover shot game.

This would really help with bowhunters. You could even require the dog to be on lead. No reason you couldn't do it with a 30' check cord. I think it would cut down on the number of lost animals.

The way it's worded now I don't think it would be legal.


----------

